# What Scares You The Most?



## Pertoleum (Jul 18, 2008)

So what in fantasy scares you the most be it a unit, character, death star unit, etc

for me id have to say grimgoire with the immorthulz mostly cause my most common enemy is orcs and goblins


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

falling from hieghts.... oh, this is not that sort of fear?

anything which can surrvie being shot at for 3 turns by an organ gun and then prompty does a hell of a lot of damage. (although i killed a vargulf in one shot, after it had munched through my crossbow men.)


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

My opponent telling me he has Daemons of Chaos with the (Un)holy trinity in it!

Really..... some people should not be allowed to play wargames!!


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Vaz when he gets busy building another "alternative" list! 

Umm, I think I probably most fear badass terror causers like Bloodthirsters with my O&G and anything with flaming weapons with my Wood Elves.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

My biggest fear must be finishing an army I've had a year off sick and have managed to almost finish 6 armies but every one falls just short of actually being finished some just need some basing (just 6 bases for my chaos marines) some need a few models painting
My deamon hunter army is totally painted but lying in a case waiting for me to sort out the bases.
In a game the only thing I worry about is playing against a dick as When I'm annoyed I tend to just punch the person getting on my nerves and to be honest fighting over plastic soldiers is stupid.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I can make one of 240 Mark of Khorne Marauders, if you like =)

All skirmish Wood Elves. Bastards.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Vaz said:


> I can make one of 240 Mark of Khorne Marauders, if you like =)
> 
> All skirmish Wood Elves. Bastards.


You got any pics of all your WoC?


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

the misfire dice.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Syph said:


> You got any pics of all your WoC?


Would I have a camera. And I don't have 240 Marauders - although I think the 80 I own could be pushing it  I'll be sure to get some pics up when I've stopped hopping around and am fully moved into my flat, though  Much of it is boxed up, so it's currently just my Dark Eldar and Dragon Ogre armies out


----------



## Pertoleum (Jul 18, 2008)

i have a second one, Multi Stegadon Lists ,its just so Killy, throw in some slaan god, i think i should just concede


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Pertoleum said:


> i have a second one, Multi Stegadon Lists ,its just so Killy, throw in some slaan god, i think i should just concede


Never give up! and Never surrender!

We have nothing to fear but fear itself!

... and maybe terror too....


----------



## Vorag of Strigos (Feb 25, 2009)

when my Black Coach or Blood knights are within range of S7+ artillary shots without any cover or fodder around them, my black coach was history after someone fires a magical cannon ball at it, failed my ward save and it was pretty much reduced to a fine powder

other things Im afraid of

~When a bloodthirster is within melee range of my Vampire Lord General
~when a dwarf army has more than 3 artillary peices
~slann mage priests within magic range of my grave guards and blood knights
~when someone uses the Lord of Tzneech on me
~when Konrad von carstein wanders away from the battle or charges a unit of dwarf slayers due to frenzy
~when I roll a several 1's when I pay 1/4rd of my maximum points to equip a general with the Flayed Hauberk
~dwarf Gyrocopters near my fel bats
~when a battle lasts too long and an enemy black coach has 14 impact hits
~when I miscast winds of death or Incovation of nehek
~when someone parks their black coach near my Wizards
~when dwarf slayers come into melee range of my Wights.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

The miscast chart and soddin Executioners with a character with an item that makes them srtike first


----------



## Gharof von Carstein (May 19, 2008)

what scares me is the new movement speed of the dwarfs! yikes!


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

uh, dwarfs have always been m6-unless you are talking about the magic banner and an anvil, but i never use those. still 6" is much further than most people think-the number of times i have charged a supprised unit! pricless.
edit-found the speedy dwarfs thing. understand you now.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

spells which ingorne armour saves like mostof the spells from lore of metal they fuck up my WoC a treat. Also characters who are harder than my Chaos Lord of Khorne (not many TBh but they are around).


----------



## Vorag of Strigos (Feb 25, 2009)

I have a couple more

~When a giants falls near my Blood knights
~when my expensive stuff DIES >.<


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

Morathi. Plain and simple. The only thing to shut her down that's worked well enough for me would have to be Eltharion (HE Special Character), and only then because of his special equipment.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

The HODA!!!!

All the cheese and beardyness of a Wood Elf army wrapped up into a _single arrow_!


----------



## Erie Ed (Feb 21, 2009)

My skaven failing a leadership test :shok:


----------



## Blind Cougar (Jan 30, 2009)

Empire and their frikkin detachments. No other unit has made me try fiddle with a charge more than these guys.

And this is coming from a man who charged a 5 strong unit of Cold Ones with a Scar-Vet into 50 some odd Ghouls!


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Knowing nothing about speedy dwarfs!:shok:


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

Dwarfs with the capacity to move faster than cavalry, and have similar armor saves? I think I just found my new army.


----------



## Jormi_Boced (Jan 10, 2009)

2 War Hydras and Malekith on a Dragon.


----------



## xenra (Mar 15, 2009)

i get scared when i go against my brothers lixardman army eek. i only have 5 chaos knights and a chaos regiment


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

12 man unit of nurgle chosen with the banner that gives frenzy, especialy if they have great weapons (most range units hit these guys on 5s). Or facing a tzeentch mage with any magic depedent army (so many miscasts).


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

bolt throwers give me the shakes, they are nasty bastards. A warmachine that doesn't missfire WTF!!!!


----------



## Stuntiesrule (Mar 22, 2009)

I would have to say dwarf bolt throwers with rune of fortune they seem to always hit the big units and go all the way through


----------



## Gharof von Carstein (May 19, 2008)

daemons seekers with siren song + bloodthirster combo.... sucks to be undead than!


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Gharof von Carstein said:


> daemons seekers with siren song + bloodthirster combo.... sucks to be undead than!


Sucks to be most armies faced by that!  Though yeah Undead do get it pretty bad since they can't flee.


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Large blocks of Chaos Knights with the Mark of Nurgle.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

My other fear is Plaguebearers and all the other daemons of Nurgle (curse Regenerate -_- )


----------

